# Alweld 1652JC good or bad



## sambrent18 (Feb 3, 2012)

Called Fred at Current River hes got a good price on an alweld 1652JC with a 60/40 Jet. I was just wanting some opinions on whether or not this is gonna be a good boat. Most of the time it will be just me and a buddy fishing the river not alot of weight and stuff but from time to time might be taking the family for a ride on some local lakes. I just want to make sure this would do pretty much what i plan on doing plus this boat is more in my price range rather than a 17 footer just not sure about the 16 footer. I've been fishing out of a 14 foot jon for years so I'm sure it would be some improvement. Just looking for opinions and advice.

Thanks


----------



## Canoeman (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess with the 60/40 you might want to look into the combined weight..

Dryhull weight is 800 lbs..

https://www.alweld.com/jc_jet_boat.html

Then add motor,gas,batteries,people and gear.. 

Looks like getting close to 1500 lbs is max with that 60/40..

https://www.outboardjets.com/boatSelection.php

I have a 2008 Alweld 1856 JC with a 115 Merc Jet and it is a tank.. but it does what i need.

Id say go for it..


----------



## gotmuddy (Feb 4, 2012)

fred wont steer you wrong.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a 1648 with a 90/65 and it did good and it was a heavy boat.
the extra width will make it nicet.

And i agree fred will not sell you something you dont want.


----------



## sambrent18 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to get some opinions and advice. I live in East TN and will probably go pick it up myself when I get ready to buy. I'm pretty confident this is what I'm looking for and its worth the trip versus having it shipped to me or buying from a local dealer.


----------

